

Humble Weekly Bundle Supports Open Source GameDev Tools - larsiusprime
http://www.humblebundle.com/weekly

======
_random_
MonoGame is not featured, and it's one of the indie engines Sony picked for
PS4 support (just to show it's relevant):
[http://www.monogame.net/2014/03/23/monogame-for-
playstation-...](http://www.monogame.net/2014/03/23/monogame-for-
playstation-4/)

------
acbart
Wish they would have included OpenGameArt, which is currently trying to become
funded. It's such a wonderful resource for the tremendous number of
programmers out there that, like myself, can't draw worth a darn.

[http://opengameart.org](http://opengameart.org)

------
User8712
What do you guys think of the changes to Humble Bundle in the last year? They
have a lot of additions, with not only occasional bundles, but now weekly
sales, and their store. Do you think it's for the best, offering more sales
and deals, or for the worst, making it too confusing to follow?

~~~
simcop2387
I can't comment on the changes to the bundle itself but I have seen and used a
number of games that use it as a storefront and it seems to work well. The
only thing missing would be some kind of integration with some kind of
management system like steam or desura.

~~~
mcb3k
There is a way to connect your steam account to your Humble Bundle account.
Instead of getting keys, you can just click a button and your game appears in
your steam account. It'd be nicer if they just kinda showed up without me
having to click a button, but it's a start.

What other kind of integration are you thinking of?

------
Sir_Cmpwn
I was a bit surprised to see RenPy on this list - it's the visual novel engine
that powers games like Katawa Shoujo.

------
ido
I think that's a great idea, haxe, openfl & FD are all projects that have made
my life significantly better - they should get some support!

